# Need a little help here



## Reed Enright (Oct 21, 2016)

A friend of mine is retiring and his crew is giving him a rifle. I am building a display case for it. When I was laying out the supports for the rifle, I did so by laying it out flat, marking the spots, and cutting out the supports. Today when I actually set the rifle in the case upright and I noticed it was trying to fall forward. Stupid me did not think about that since it was lying flat when I was laying it out. So.... I had several thoughts about how to fix it. One thought was to add some rare earth magnets to the back side that would hold up the rifle, but that would mean re-cutting the back piece and relining it with suede.
Another thought was to affix some sort of leather loop thing around the stock.
My last, and seemingly easiest fix, would be to remake the lower mount that goes through lever action. (The blue arrow in the photo) Make it a bit fatter and have a pivot where once the rifle was set in place, a piece could be pivoted up, holding the rifle upright. The pivot point would be about where the point of the blue arrow is.
So my question to yall is.... Any other ideas?
What can I use for a pivot where it wont just flop back down? I really do not want a screw head to show if possible
Thanks in advance


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 21, 2016)

What if you made another block that swivels down over the barrel? Or made some shims to install under the existing mounts to angle em towards the back?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 21, 2016)

Appears the front rest is notched for the magazine tube already... I'd run that one a little deeper so the barrel sat firmly against my rest. If that doesn't hold it, I'd then reconfigure the rear rest so that the lever sat down far enough that the stock was supported on the rear as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jim mcnamara (Oct 28, 2016)

Isn't it traditional to have the rifle wall mounted with the barrel facing to the right? BTW that is a nicely made box.

Just wondering....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Oct 28, 2016)

Can you groove the back piece so the lever sits down in there?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Reed Enright (Oct 28, 2016)

jim mcnamara said:


> Isn't it traditional to have the rifle wall mounted with the barrel facing to the right? BTW that is a nicely made box.
> 
> Just wondering....


Thank you. Yes, rifles normally face the other way. This particular Henry rifle will have some personal engraving on the left side of the stock which they wanted to be visible. I was given one when I retired so I had a model to work with. Here are a couple of pics with my rifle.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Reed Enright (Oct 28, 2016)

kweinert said:


> Can you groove the back piece so the lever sits down in there?


Yes, that's exactly what I did. It seems pretty steady.


----------

